# Aus Bildern Karikaturen machen...? geht das am PC?



## RaPhNiX (26. Juni 2007)

Hey, Leute ich wollte mal für meine Seite und überhaupt für mein ganzes Zeug ein Logo machen und dazu eine Karrikatur von mir in das Logo integrieren. Da es bei uns in deutschland nicht so ist, dass Künstler an der Straßenecke stehen wollte ich das mit dem PC machen.

Meine Frage:
Geht das in Einem Programm (vllt sogar in Photoshop)?

Wenn ja: WIE?


mfg RaPhNiX


----------



## mreball (26. Juni 2007)

Eine Karikatur in einem Logo? Oh weh, und ja mit einem Zeichentablett kann man in Photoshop sehr schön zeichnen, mit der Maus nur, wenn es so in der Art Kindergekrakel werden soll. Aus meiner Sicht am besten aber immer noch mit Stift und Papier und dann einscannen.
Und was meinst Du mit "Wenn ja: WIE?". Photoshop bedienen, zeichnen oder was?


----------



## d2wap (26. Juni 2007)

Man kann im Photoshop unter "Filter" diverse Filter anwenden, um Effekte wie zum Beispiel eine Freihandzeichnung oder Aquarellzeichnung hervorzurufen.
Durch das Kombinieren von Effekten kann man es grob aussehen lassen wie eine Karikatur.

Aber das beste ist immer noch: Macromedia Freehand - oder malen und Einscannen...


----------



## RaPhNiX (27. Juni 2007)

Naja, ich weiß nicht, ob ihr mich richtig verstanden habt...
Ich will eine Karrikatur mit einem großem Kopf und kleinem Körper...
So wie im Anhang vllt...
Kann man das nicht irgendwie vllt auch mit einem Vektor-Programm erstellen,
ohne der Künstler schlecht hin zu sein?

Bitte um Meldung

mfg RaPhNiX


----------



## mreball (27. Juni 2007)

Klar kann man das auch in einem "Vektor-Programm" erstellen, aber Du hast erst nach Photoshop gefragt...? Und ob Karrikaturisten Künstler sind, ist ja wohl eher eine Grundsatzfrage welche ich nicht in den Raum stellen möchte. Andererseits kann das bedienen von Computer(programmen) auch schon eine Kunst sein...


----------



## asdasdrandom (27. Juni 2007)

RaPhNiX, deine Frage ist, ob man ohne jegliche Arbeit eine "Karikatur" erstellen kann. Die Antwort ist "Nein". Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## RaPhNiX (27. Juni 2007)

Was heißt ohne Arbeit? Ich würde es gerne machen. Habe auch scho Sachen ausprobiert, aber wollte vllt mal fragen, ob es irgendwelche grundregeln bei Karrikaturen gibt. Tipps/Tricks oder einfach Leute, die das schonmal gemacht habe und mich vllt ein bischen unterstützen können...

mfg RaPhNiX


----------



## d2wap (28. Juni 2007)

ergab folgendes:
http://www.google.de/search?q=tutor...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

Da gibts Massig dazu.. und das allein nur mit Photoshop...


----------



## RaPhNiX (28. Juni 2007)

Da ist nicht wirklich was dabei, was ich brauchen könnte... ich will einfach ein Bild von mir erst stilisieren und danach verformen... aber so, dass es am ende auch gut aussieht... kP, wie ich das machen soll... 

HILFE


----------

